
Myspace May Soon Lay Off Large Portion of Staff - badwetter
http://networkeffect.allthingsd.com/20101231/myspace-mulls-significant-layoffs-with-potential-sale-looming/
======
alexwestholm
I had no idea that Myspace had relaunched as a media hub 6 weeks ago. Not that
my own awareness is really a solid metric, but I am a relatively trend aware
20 something. That should say something to Myspace.

------
jcromartie
I'm not sure why they're still running _at all_.

~~~
ig1
You don't know why the 28th most popular site in the US with a $500
million/year ad revenue stream is still running?

~~~
InclinedPlane
Also of note, Rupert Murdoch bought myspace for only around $580 million (hard
to believe in today's era of crazy multi-billion dollar inflated valuations),
so myspace is probably already close to a profitable investment.

Despite the fact that facebook has become the new popular hub for individual
social networking, myspace remains one of the few sites that caters to
independent bands well.

------
maeon3
It's not fair that software developers never get a chance to lay back and
enjoy the long term payoffs of the fruits of their labor, it's like the slaves
who toil endlessly to plant the crops then the moment the time of payback
comes, they only get a small portion, and in order to survive the slaves must
find other work asap or else they will starve.

It takes us massive amounts of effort to build something that makes money, and
the moment we finish it, we are fired and other people sit back and enjoy the
long term profits. Something has to be done about this.

Software I wrote many years ago is generating massive profits for OTHER
PEOPLE. Yet here I am not seeing a cent of that. We still only get paid a
"salary" because that is the going wage, regardless of if our software earns
10 million dollars. ITS NOT FAIR I SAY.

~~~
ebaysucks
If you are convinced the buyers of your labor make surplus profits, why do you
keep on selling said labor?

~~~
maeon3
Because I don't have much money left my bank. If I don't work for someone, I
won't eat. I know the solution is to capitalize on the unfairness and make
things unfair in my favor by starting my own company, hiring some programmers,
have them build something that makes money, hire other people to sell it, then
pay them a tiny fraction of what I bring in. But that takes risk. I want big
money with no risk.

~~~
ebaysucks
"I want big money with no risk."

Not going to happen.

You should consider moonlighting.

